# A Little Bit Of Abbey :)



## Andre Isaacs :) (Dec 2, 2016)

Just a few pics of Abbey that I took earlier on today


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my god Abbey is absolutely GORGEOUS   

What mutation is Abbey? Cinnamon yes, but is there something else?


----------



## Andre Isaacs :) (Dec 2, 2016)

Ahhhww Thanks So Much Calitiels!!
Jaid is a lovely one too 

Well,To me,She Certainly Looks like A Whiteface Cinnamon Pied 

A few other opinions would be appreciated!! 

:wf cinnamon: :wf cinnamon:


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Awwww! Abbey looks absolutely stunning


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She is so beautiful! :blush:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Cactus18 (May 27, 2012)

Wow! She's 100% stunning! I love her soft white hood and subtle colours. Such a little beauty and she looks so content and cuddly


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, so beautiful!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She really is lovely. I would second that she's a cinnamon whitefaced pied!


----------



## mregpm (May 18, 2016)

Absolutely stunning 😂

Sent from my InFocus M808 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Abbey*

I can't help with mutations, but, wow, she's gorgeous!


----------

